

Edward Lorenz, father of chaos theory and the butterfly effect, dies at 90 - rglovejoy
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2008/obit-lorenz-0416.html

======
weezus
"Predictability: Does the Flap of a Butterfly's Wings in Brazil Set Off a
Tornado in Texas?"

If Schrödinger masturbates, does the kitten in the box die?

